

Science toys you can make with your kids - mbrubeck
http://scitoys.com/

======
mbrubeck
I hesitated to post this because the site looks so unprofessional (with its
ads and weird layout). But the content is really really great. It's goes way
beyond the typical "connect a battery to a lightbulb" type of kids' science.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
Agreed on both points. It's a shame that its layout is so poor, I'm sure many
must leave the site as soon as they see that, assuming that the quality of the
design reflects the quality of the content.

------
movix
Really great demos. Very tempted to rip some 1/8 copper pipe out of the back
of the fridge to make the steamboat.

